# Let's all light a candle for Atticus...



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng

I truly believe in the power of prayer...we know it has worked for us before...by the grace of God he will find his way home...


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

okay..wouldn't you know my link doesn't work right..you don't need to donate anything to light a candle...hope to figure it out...sorry


http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/view.c...g&c=5323615



let's try this link....once you get to the candles you can click on any unlit one to light a candle and post your message....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Try this: http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/enter.cfm?l=eng I'm going to go light one for Atticus now. Such a wonderful idea--thank you.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Another candle lit for little Atticus! I hope that he is returned home to you safe and as soon as possible. I cant even imagine what your family is going through. I will continue to pray for Atticus' safety as well as for you, your husband & Rugby!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I lit a candle for Atticus, still praying rayer: for him to come home safe and soon


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just lit one with a prayer. Father bring Atticus home safe and sound.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: I lit a candle for Atticus-find your way home sweetie


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a great idea. Mia and I just lit our candle


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I just lit one for him as well. Please let Atticus find his way home Lord... :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have lit my candle and snipped a locket of lucky Lhasa fur for good measure . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

We just lit our candle for atticus.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful gesture. Chloe, Riley and i just lit a candle for Atticus. :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Still praying for Atticus safe return home. rayer: rayer: 

Heavenly Father please show Atticus the way home and let him be safe.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Another candle for Atticus.
I'm weepy and desperately waiting for your safe return home, sweet Atticus.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I lit one. 

I hope you find your way back, sweet boy, you are missed!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I sure did light a candle for our boy. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just lit our candle for Atticus. Please find your way home, sweetheart.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I lit a candle for Atticus too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for offering this link. I lit one of Atticus, and another one while I was there. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry, Teddy, and I lit a candle for Atticus and we will continue to pray for his safe return.

Debbie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you so very much. :smcry: :grouphug: 
I'm so glad to know all of you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We lit a candle too. BTW, I see that many of us used "SM" as the group name so that we could be grouped together......


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

candle is lit....please atticus find ur way home!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Another candle lit for Atticus rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax and I lit a candle.

Please come home safely Atticus, you are truly missed. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Me too. Come home soon sweet Atticus.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lit a candle also..... in faith that the power of prayer will bring little Atticus home to his mom and dad!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Madison and I lit a candle for Atticus.
May the combined lights of all the candles lit for him, show him the way back home to his loving family.

God bless you as you wait for his return.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I lit one too. This is so sad  
I hope he's home soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lite one for Lynne and her family also


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

I just lit a candle for Atticus too... 
my heart is so heavy ..
Lord, please bring him home safe and soon, in Jesus name!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I lit a candle too ... hopeing, praying Atticus will find his way home soon !!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: Another candle from us.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I lit a candle too. rayer:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I lit at least two candles to make sure that at least one went to Atticus. I sure hope and pray he'll be returned soon.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

My five and I lit a candle and we all crossed our paws.

We are praying for your safe return, sweet boy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I lit a candle for sweet Atticus. rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

please find your way home soon, atticus. you are greatly missed.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci and I just lit a candle for sweet Atticus... :bysmilie:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hoping and praying you find your way back home, precious Atticus. Sending positive vibes only. He WILL be home soon!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*this is a beautiful idea....it brought me to tears...I hope that Atticus is safe and finding his way home to Lynne and her family rayer:..Bigs and I lit our candle :smcry: :grouphug: *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

2 more candles lit :smcry: for Atticus and Lynne. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We also lit our candle and asked God to bring little Atticus home safely. We will be praying round the clork for his safe homecoming. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

We just lit our candle for Atticus. 

:grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I lit a candle too. I hope Atticus is found safe and sound very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cupcake and i HAve just lit a candle for the little baby. we hope he finds his way home safely


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i just lit one for little atticus.. i hope you return hope safely soon!!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

We just lit one... rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just lit a candle for Atticus' safe return.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just now lit one. :smcry:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

MINE SAYS !!
ATTICUS FIND YOUR WAY HOME :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

A candle and prayers for Atticus, from Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I just lit a candle for little Atticus, please find you way home soon little boy :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lit a candle for Atticus. Me and my girls are praying very hard for Atticus safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey, Addy and I lit candles for Atticus. We aren't Catholic, but we did find some nice Catholic prayers for pets and lost things. 

I don't know if it works if we say them, but we did anyway. 

St. Francis, St. Anthony, etc.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just lit a candle too... thanks for sharing this web site...


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I lit a candle for little Atticue. Hoping for a quick return.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh yes, I had never thought about praying to St Anthony...I will do that now..> :smilie_daumenpos: in addition here is a nice prayer I found..

Father
We ask you to help us find Atticus, 
our dear pet friend who is now lost.
We know that you placed animals on the earth
for many reasons, including companionship for man.
We therefore ask you to help us find our lost companion,
and pray that You will keep him safe
and protect him from harm until he is found.
We join our prayers with St. Francis,
St. Anthony of Padua, and all the saints,
and pray in the name of Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen

prayer by
David Bennett


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I just lit a candle for sweet Atticus. May he soon be home to his loving family who misses him so much.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Lit my candle for Atticus. He has to come home. :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

These candles burn out after 48 hours. What if we all light another when ours expires. I just went in and lit my second one for Atticus and for Lynne.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

i just lit one. I hope Atticus finds his way home soon. :smcry: rayer:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I lite my candle and said a prayer. Hope so much that Atticus comes home soon. rayer:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I will light a candle in the honor of Atticus, this is really sad, I will be praying to God he finds his way home or someone will be a good samartian and bring him home, he deserves to be back home with his family.*


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Miss Celie and I just lit a candle for Atticus. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee and I lit a candle for little Atticus.........please come home soon!!!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Please come home Atticus!! I can't stop thinking about that little baby. Where is the donation thread?


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

heres hoping everything works out and he comes home safe.....all the hope the candles send will hopefully light his way.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I lit one. Praying he is found soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I lit a candle for Atticus to find his way home. rayer: rayer: Jill


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Just sent up a prayer and candle for Atticus' safe return to his family rayer:


----------

